# I need help naming my farm...ranch...whatever :-p



## equestrian_rider465

Which was the first animal you bought? You could name it something with thier name in it?


----------



## Semperfiwife

I already tried that. My husband doesn't like that because their both girls. Maybe after his mare though...hmmm...I might have to try that. She was our first "farm" animal. I'll give it a shot. Her name is Dandy..I'll have to play with it and see what I can come up with. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## equestrian_rider465

No problem.  Glad I could help!


----------



## buddy09

well my friends just used their last name for their ranch name , Tepoel Cattle Co. and as you can see they added in what they do for a living they run a cattle company, just an idea


----------



## Appyt

Do you need a farm/ranch name? I find it silly to name ours as we just live here and have horses, ducks, dogs, and a cat. LOL I don't raise anything cept cain now and then.. If you are getting into a business of raising animals then sure.. Give a name that is appropriate to the business.


----------



## Semperfiwife

I actually found a name. We are officially (well not yet, but will be) Backwood Acres Ranch


----------

